# HIT! With a Texas Duck Tape BOMB!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DAAAAAMN! I've been hit by our resident box decorating Texan! Totally unprovoked...JoshLucky13 BEWARE.

Let me tell you this man knows how to decorate shipping boxes :first:










A little Texas Love!










A nice new roll of Pink Duct Tape!










My favorite part of a bomb, the love letter 










And the cigar Damage! I don't think these will make it past Wednesday!










Thank you brother! I appreciate the carnage and look forward to the payback! Stay safe and keep on decorating :grouphug:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

That has got to be the best looking box I have ever seen! That is totally awesome! Way to go Josh, laying down some heavy heat for sure, nice job brother!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

That awesome. Good hit, Enjoy


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Josh, I must give props to you for making an awesome looking bomb. Great Job!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn post office lied they said it would be tomorrow.

I may not be able to throw down some of the sticks many of you can, but I can spread some Texas pride. Ray more tape for you to go to town and besides you declared it Duck Tape Month....little did you know you were one of my first bombs!!!

Hope you enjoy those sticks Ray you deserve them!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nicely done Josh! :first:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Damn post office lied they said it would be tomorrow.
> 
> *I may not be able to throw down some of the sticks many of you can,* but I can spread some Texas pride. Ray more tape for you to go to town and besides you declared it Duck Tape Month....little did you know you were one of my first bombs!!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy those sticks Ray you deserve them!


Josh my brother....

Any bomb is a good bomb, just knowing someone thought I was worth sending a package to is awesome in my book.

A two cigar bomb is wonderful, put your best foot forward and BOOM everyone is happy.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Dam Josh, that was great! What an awesome job on the box and nailing Ray with it!
LMAO!

Enjoy those sticks Ray.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh that was great bro way to go. I think the box rocks. Sorry Ray it totally backfired on you now that you have declared it duck tape month. Hope you enjoy the sticks.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

hahah, that is awesome!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice bomb! Enjoy those Ray!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hittin Ray - nice. Well done there Josh.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it just me, or was anyone else's favorite part the PS at the bottom of the love letter? lol


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Them boxes sure is purty !! I had to keep mine on display !! Josh, your the man bro !! Enjoy Ray, Well Deserved !!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Is it just me, or was anyone else's favorite part the PS at the bottom of the love letter? lol


Just trying to let her feel like a part of it, thats all.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Just trying to let her feel like a part of it, thats all.


If you are like me, my wife writes everything because my handwriting sucks, I don't want every one to think i am an 8 year old kid.

Nice hit though and great packaging. I am glad to see someone isn't scared to go after Ray.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Love that your GF wrote it. I was reading it thinking "Wow, Josh has really good handwriting...ahh...I understand now."
I would think all you boys can understand eachothers chicken scratch, lol.

Nice bomb, love the decorating, and that pink duct tape will go well with the bieber sticker we all know Ray has now.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Summer keep the jokes coming, you will pay, I promise that!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That bomb is great, enjoy the goods Ray!
btw my wife writes stuff for me to!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Summer keep the jokes coming, you will pay, I promise that!


Ohh, so scared...I don't think you have anything on me that compares with your Bieber fetish, and now apparently My Little Ponies...:tease::fencing:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Ohh, so scared...I don't think you have anything on me that compares with your Bieber fetish, and now apparently My Little Ponies...:tease::fencing:


You sure?


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You sure?


Hahahahahahahaha..... :jaw:

So wrong. Just..... Wrong.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You sure?


LMFAO, if anything that's something for Kevin, not for me. That the best you got?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am tired...I owe Kevin a package anyway, watch out in April 

You win this one Mrs Blunden.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Love that your GF wrote it. I was reading it thinking "Wow, Josh has really good handwriting...ahh...I understand now."
> I would think all you boys can understand eachothers chicken scratch, lol.
> 
> Nice bomb, love the decorating, and that pink duct tape will go well with the bieber sticker we all know Ray has now.


Yeah Summer my handwritying aint the best and I had her doing the address labels so made her do Ray's note. If you want to see how bad my handwriting is check out http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/288022-got-double-bombed-morning.html (she was out of room as I finish packing that one up)



Zfog said:


> That bomb is great, enjoy the goods Ray!
> btw my wife writes stuff for me to!


And now I dont feel bad for making her write it!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

great hit josh, loved the work on the box, just seeing it made me wanna stand up and start singin. all together now. "the eyes of Texas are upon you" ok why Im i the only one singin? enjoy the smokes Ray


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

RGRTim said:


> great hit josh, loved the work on the box, just seeing it made me wanna stand up and start singin. all together now. "the eyes of Texas are upon you" ok why Im i the only one singin? enjoy the smokes Ray


TIM you may be only one singing because I am from Lubbock, not Austin!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> TIM you may be only one singing because I am from Lubbock, not Austin!


 my bad i would start signing tha red raider song fer ya but 1) it goes against my raising and 2) well i dont know it. lol
but from one Texan to another, I loved the package.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

RGRTim said:


> my bad i would start signing tha red raider song fer ya but 1) it goes against my raising and 2) well i dont know it. lol
> but from one Texan to another, I loved the package.


thanks Tim, I may not be the best Red Raider right now (I hate Tuberville and miss Leach) not sure if we are gonna be that good this year. But I can spread Texas pride!!!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> thanks Tim, I may not be the best Red Raider right now (I hate Tuberville and miss Leach) not sure if we are gonna be that good this year. But I can spread Texas pride!!!


im with ya brother, not a red raider fan but i did like leach he was entertaining if nothing else. after last year im in no position to talk chit, maybe this year will be better. cant wait to get back home, 26 more days.


----------

